# Red Colors Printing Pink, Greens printing Blue



## KOrg (Sep 26, 2015)

I've had the GT-361 printer for about a month now. Everything has been working great until yesterday when I went to print a design that had a lot of red and another design that had a lot of forest green. The red print came out pink on black shirts and purple white shirts. The forest green design is coming out blue on white shirts.

I double checked by RGB and CYMK colors in the design and they are set to the GT-361 standards. I've cleaned and tripled cleaned the heads and have done a nozzle check. All the colors appear to be flowing just fine. 

Any suggestions of what could be wrong?


----------

